
Gmail disabled access when JavaScript is turned off - id122015
I&#x27;m using Firefox on Android, and it seems I can no longer access Gmail without JS. I disabled JS and images to save a little mobile bandwidth. Can anyone confirm ? 
&quot;Oops, Gmail wont work because...&quot; Response.
======
lollipop25
First off, use a native app, Gmail or another email client. It's lighter since
you aren't loading the UI resources like you would in a web app. It can also
be set to store messages locally so that the app won't have to query the
server for a message you already loaded sometime in the past. You can always
disable live syncing and do manual checking to save bandwidth.

If native apps aren't an option, use Chrome or Opera for Android. They both
have bandwidth-saving features. Your pages are crunched by Chrome/Opera
servers so that they come in smaller to your mobile device. Should you want to
continue using Firefox, Opera offers Opera Max. It's the same data-saving
feature on the Opera browser, except packaged as a separate app and does
compression on all device traffic where applicable.

Further, I don't think the bandwidth savings are that great if you disable JS.
Resources like JS and CSS _are cached_ by the browser. Assuming you don't
always clear the cache and let it work the way it should, they only impact is
the initial loading of pages where it has to load all resources. Further
accesses are retrieved from cache when possible.

Again, use a native app or just use the app the way it's supposed to be used
and save yourself the headache. Disabling JS is like trying to drive a car but
insisting on having the engine removed.

------
aioprisan
I would expect the Gmail to not work at all if you disable JavaScript. Is
there a valid reason for doing so on gmail.com?

~~~
gus_massa
Gmail has a html-only version (it's useful for slow connections):
[https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=html&zy=h](https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=html&zy=h)

~~~
id122015
that is the html desktop version, that indeed does work on mobile, but how
could one read on a mobile so many tiny lines of text ?

There is a mobile webpage for gmail when JS is on, and there was also a mobile
version HTML only, buy no longer.

